# Triangular 10 Aquascape



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

comments and suggestions welcome!


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

That looks great! I like the colors and the different plants used. Is it possible to list your plants and dosing regimen as well as lighting. 

Dan


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Sure, 

plants: Mayaca Fluviatilis, Rotala Sp. Green, Rotala Rotundifolia, Ludwigia Palustris, Glossostigma Elatinoides, Cryptocoryne Lucens, Hygrophila Sp. Porto Velho, Hygrophila Sp. Low Grow, Hemianthus Micranthemoides, Moss (unknown), and Riccia Fluitans.

dosing: only when deficiencies appear

Lighting: 4 x 24W 24" SUN BLAZE t5 HO fixture suspended on homemade lighting stand. Uses 1x 3000K bulb, 2x 6000K bulbs, and 1x AQUAFLORA bulb. 96W in total, so 9.6 WPG.

Thanks!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

that is stunning!

plants, fish, hardscape - everything compliments!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i love the tank nice job!!! love your fish selection too!!!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the complements!


----------



## AquaLTU (Nov 17, 2009)

The last picture is the best. Because to seems realistic


----------



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

The sand and rocks look so natural! Great balance!


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice scape! Nice colours!


----------



## Murkas (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey!
Nice aqua, I like the scape and the plant selection!
That white sand will beat the hell out of you to keep that shiny clean look  Good luck!
When i mantained that kind of sand I allways had to replace the supperciall layer to the photos...

Can you post the setup of the aqua?

I think the aqua will look even better after some plants in there grow higher...


----------

